# D-Worm Combo Medication



## FA2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Looking to buy D-Work combo for my GSD. I visited a local store in my area that has 2 pills for $30.00. I was told that the combo I need should have Pyrantel Pamoate/Praziquantel. Please let me know if I can find it cheaper and where? Also, how should I give this medication to my dog and how frequently?
Thanks.....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What are you trying to accomplish? Does the dog have worms? If so, what kind? Last time I had a dog with roundworm, the treatment cost $5 from my vet.


----------



## FA2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Liesje said:


> What are you trying to accomplish? Does the dog have worms? If so, what kind? Last time I had a dog with roundworm, the treatment cost $5 from my vet.


I'm a new GSD owner. The previous owner told me that he used to give Max the Dewormer meds at the end of Feb. and then again in July. I don't think the dog has any issues, he said he did it to prevent any problems. He also recommended the medications. Any advise? Thanks...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I do not regularly deworm, never have. Puppies should be de-wormed by their breeder and occasionally one will come home with worms but that can be quickly cleared up. I do give my dogs monthly heartworm preventative March - Nov and this also covers *some* GI parasites. Otherwise I worm as needed, but have only ever had to worm a new puppy and a dog I pulled from a shelter. That said my dogs live indoors in the city and are not around livestock or left with other dogs I don't know for long periods (like doggy daycare) so their environment is low risk for catching worms.


----------



## FA2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Which monthly heartworm preventative do you use? Why only 6 months? Thanks....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use ivermectin which I dose myself. Since I live in the north I do not need to use it year round, it is currently -1 without the windchill factor so we do not have mosquitoes. But really I would discuss with a vet because it depends on your dog and what parasites are problematic in your area.


----------



## FA2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks!!! I think I have to treat my dog all year, I live in Central Fl...


----------



## FA2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Liesje said:


> I use ivermectin which I dose myself. Since I live in the north I do not need to use it year round, it is currently -1 without the windchill factor so we do not have mosquitoes. But really I would discuss with a vet because it depends on your dog and what parasites are problematic in your area.


and do you use the liquid Ivermenctin,(1% injectable solution for
treating cattle and pigs, or the 0.08% oral solution for treating sheep)? How many cc/month?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

FA2 said:


> and do you use the liquid Ivermenctin,(1% injectable solution for
> 
> treating cattle and pigs, or the 0.08% oral solution for treating sheep)? How many cc/month?



Please do not use this approach to HW prevention without having a vet do the calculation for you and show you how to dose correctly. Many who do this give enormous doses without meaning to. I fostered a GSD whose eyesight was destroyed bc a mathematically challenged former owner who accidentally OD'd the dog on ivermectin. The local vet ophthalmologist said this dog wasn't the first one she'd seen whose retinas had been damaged by people doing this. It can be done safely with your vet's help -- but not off the internet. The dose really matters to the safety of this medicine. 

If cost is an issue your vet can perhaps prescribe Iverheart Max (which includes a broad dewormer). The RX can be filled through KVsupply.com for around $29--less than $5/month. (Then you don't have to fool with cutting ivermectin with proylen glycol and measuring by the drop.) Triheart Plus RX can be filled at the local Walmart Pharmacy for a few bucks more. Both are generic, cheaper versions of ivermectin pills comparable to Heartguard Plus. Your vet may also want to talk to you about an all-in-one that also covers fleas since you are in FL --Sentinel, Revolution, Advantage Multi, Trifexis etc. In the Gulf South, that tends to give better bang for the buck -- Advantage Multi runs around $14/mo. if ordered from KVsupply.com, with good flea protection, HW prevention, and dewormer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FA2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Magwart said:


> Please do not use this approach to HW prevention without having a vet do the calculation for you and show you how to dose correctly. Many who do this give enormous doses without meaning to. I fostered a GSD whose eyesight was destroyed bc a mathematically challenged former owner who accidentally OD'd the dog on ivermectin. The local vet ophthalmologist said this dog wasn't the first one she'd seen whose retinas had been damaged by people doing this. It can be done safely with your vet's help -- but not off the internet. The dose really matters to the safety of this medicine.
> 
> If cost is an issue your vet can perhaps prescribe Iverheart Max (which includes a broad dewormer). The RX can be filled through KVsupply.com for around $29--less than $5/month. (Then you don't have to fool with cutting ivermectin with proylen glycol and measuring by the drop.) Triheart Plus RX can be filled at the local Walmart Pharmacy for a few bucks more. Both are generic, cheaper versions of ivermectin pills comparable to Heartguard Plus. Your vet may also want to talk to you about an all-in-one that also covers fleas since you are in FL --Sentinel, Revolution, Advantage Multi, Trifexis etc. In the Gulf South, that tends to give better bang for the buck -- Advantage Multi runs around $14/mo. if ordered from KVsupply.com, with good flea protection, HW prevention, and dewormer.
> 
> ...


MagWart,

Thank you for the information, I'm trying to learn everything I can since this is my first dog. What would be the most effective medication to keep him protected all year long? Could you or anybody else in the forum list what you give to your dogs so I can have an idea of what to do?

Thanks....


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is a good site to read about the dosing of ivermectin DogAware.com Health: Ivermectin Dosage Instructions for Heartworm Prevention and Treatment of Mange. I consulted with a vet also and I think the reason that people over dose this stuff is because its such a small amount needed that people just think that more is better, which of course is very dangerous. 

I give this and I give my dogs DE for internal stuff. I don't do any deworming unless needed. Every now and then I run a fecal just to make sure.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

FA2 said:


> and do you use the liquid Ivermenctin,(1% injectable solution for
> treating cattle and pigs, or the 0.08% oral solution for treating sheep)? How many cc/month?


I use 1% liquid ivermectin (*nothing* else, absolutely cannot be the ivermectin plus or whatever the other stuff is) and dose using a 1cc, 25 gauge syringe/needle. I'm not going to give dosing information over the net. Talk to a vet. I have no idea what preventatives are necessary for your area. I don't know the age, size, breed, or health history of your dog. I live in Michigan where the world is frozen from mid-October through April so we don't have the same parasites as other areas of the country, and the ones we do have die off. I do not use flea or tick preventative and haven't for years.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

OP, you really need to talk with your vet about parasite preventative recommendations for your area, based on what the vet sees in the clinic (e.g., do you need tick control? is whipworm infection common in your area? etc.) 

In Florida, you need YEAR-ROUND monthly heartworm prevention -- no exceptions, no temperature calculations, just YEAR-ROUND. What product you pick is a matter of personal choice, in consultation with your vet. 

The HW prevention products are all RX products, so you can't get them without seeing your vet to get a prescription. You can almost always save money by ordering them online with your vet's RX (Kvsupply.com or Valleyvet.com are good options), or getting them at the Walmart Pharmacy -- some vets will meet online pricing if you ask.

I'm in a Gulf Coast state where the bugs don't really go away in winter, and we see lots and lots of heartworm-infected dogs in local shelters--we know it's endemic here. 

We also see lots of dogs with hooks and whips, so we know those things are in the soil all around us too (dogs get these from simply walking over infected soil--they can burrow in through the skin of the paws). We thus know we need a monthly preventative that covers hooks and whips. If those parasites are uncommon in your particular part of Florida, you might not need the same thing.

I use Advantage Multi, a topical. Many of my friends use Trifexis, a pill (though there are some online who've reported bad reactions). I also have friends using Iverheart Max, a different pill (though fewer and fewer, due to ivermectin-resistance developing slowly in my area--I don't think Florida has resistance reports yet though, but this is something to ask your vet). Some people have had good experiences with Sentinel and Revolution too (also pills). Online, I see pricing that ranges from under $5/mo (Iverheart) to about $20/mo (Trifexis), so budget may often dictate what product people choose. 

Your vet will have an opinion on what product is working well for clients who live in your area.


----------



## FA2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you all for the advise, I will go to my vet next week and go from there. Great forum to learn everything about these wonderful creatures....and great people, thanks again...


----------

